# I need help ASAP!



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay, so two days ago one of my guppies unexpectedly gave birth. I managed to save 17 and put them in their own tank. One of my fry is darkly colored, and he/she is always sitting in the bottom edge of the tank. He/she doesn't swim away when I tap the side of the tank. If I pick up the tank a little, he/she appears to be swimming, but could it just be the current? He/she just goes right back to the bottom, but yesterday, if I picked up the tank, he/she did laps around the top! Is he dead? I would like to know ASAP so I can take him out.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Could be anything from internal (parasites) to external (ammonia poisoning). Remove the fish so it doesn't spread to the others .. The last thing you want is to have your tank wiped out. 
With that many fish in a tank you better be doing extra water changes, that will help them all feel a bit better.

If you don't want more guppies, you should also google how to sex them lol Otherwise, you'll keep getting "unexpected" spawns!!


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

I want to care for them, I just didn't know she was giving birth so soon.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

When I tried to get him/her out with the net, he/she started swimming like crazy, so he/she is still alive. I have another 1 gallon bowl I was going to use for something else, should I put him there?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Once you catch him, yes. That way you can specialise treatment and moniter him.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok thanks how should I treat him/her?


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Wat did u need me 4


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Please read the rest!


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

I apologize, he/she is officially dead...


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm so confused I went to check on him and he was swimming around like crazy! Was he just sleeping?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It's too hard to tell based on such limited info on the fish, the spawn, the treatments, the care, the tank etc. . . Sorry about your loss


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

He's not dead, but I thought he was...


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

I say isolate him... It may be you just worrying too much. But nonetheless, separate so you can keep watch and keep the others healthy. That's also a lot of guppies who are going to grow up and start having babies of their own! As soon as you know the sex of them, separate the males and females. Guppies can be fertilized if the males eject into the water near the females, no contact needed. O.O


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

I may sell future guppies, and he is by himself. He sits on the bottom sometimes, but goes crazy a lot, swimming all over the place! Thanks everybody!


----------

